# Suggestion to buy a Touchscreen Notebook under 50K.



## sameermanas (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

My brother wants to buy a touchscreen(Windows 8.1) Laptop/Notebook under 50K.

The basic requirements are as follows:

1. RAM of atleast 4GB
2. Graphics of atleast 1-1.5 GB. Preferably non-integrated
3. Display of good resolution. We are thinking 14-15 Inch
4. Must be able to play SimCity, NFS Rivals, The Crew, Battlefield 4, GTA IV and V. (All under low-med settings)
5. Battery life that doesn't suck much.
6. Must be a bit sleek so that he can use it for touch based apps on the go.
7. Maximum amount is 50K. If it is necessary, he can max increase upto 3~4k.
8. Touchscreen must be of good response.

*We have been surfing the web for the past 30 hours or so. We came up with these laptops as of now.*

_Asus F550CC-CJ671H Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) (90NB00W9-M04730) Rs.48200 Price in India - Buy Asus F550CC-CJ671H Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph/ Touch) (90NB00W9-M04730) Dark Grey Online - Asus : Fl

Lenovo Flex 2-14 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1/ Touch/ 2GB Graph) (59-429729) Rs.48680 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Flex 2-14 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8.1/ Touch/ 2GB Graph) (59-429729) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

HP 15-r022TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (J6M27PA) Rs.43333 Price in India - Buy HP 15-r022TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (J6M27PA) SParkling Black Online - HP : Flipkart.com

Buy HP ENVY TouchSmart 4-1245tu 14-inch Touchscreen Laptop (Midnight Black) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in_

*If any of these are a good choice, kindly put forward your views. In case you better suggestions to go with, we are open to them.*

Thank you very much in advance for your help.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 20, 2015)

Using tapatalk right now, so can't check each link. whatever you decide to buy, get one which has 840M as the graphics card.


----------



## sameermanas (Feb 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Using tapatalk right now, so can't check each link. whatever you decide to buy, get one which has 840M as the graphics card.


Hi,

These are the graphics cards details:

ASUS 			-NVIDIA GeForce GT 720M  2GB DDR3
Lenovo Flex 		-N15V-GM 2GB DDR3
HP ENvy 		-Intel HD Graphics 4000
HP 15-r022TX  		-NVIDIA GeForce 820M


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 20, 2015)

sameermanas said:


> Hi,
> 
> These are the graphics cards details:
> 
> ...



then ignore all these, not worth spending 50k.


----------



## sameermanas (Feb 20, 2015)

Which Touchscreen laptop would you suggest other than these ?


----------



## vito scalleta (Feb 20, 2015)

sameermanas said:


> Which Touchscreen laptop would you suggest other than these ?



from ur list of choices lenovo flex seems to be a good option. but still the gpu is too weak to be considered for  gaming.

using the touch screen of a 14 inch laptop will be pretty difficult anyway. so my advice would be to ditch the touch screen idea and get a laptop with gt 740m or 840m which are the bare minimum to play games at 1366*768 res.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2015)

how about AMD Radeon HD R7 M265? is that ok?
then there is Dell Inspiron 15 5000 Series


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 20, 2015)

Anorion said:


> how about AMD Radeon HD R7 M265? is that ok?
> then there is Dell Inspiron 15 5000 Series



Never played any games as I am not a Gamer .
But R7 M265 is quite good in medium settings , having 384  stream processors. It also comes with AMD Enduro and GCN Technology.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 20, 2015)

Anorion said:


> how about AMD Radeon HD R7 M265? is that ok?
> then there is Dell Inspiron 15 5000 Series



It performs same as 730M as per *www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-R7-M265.109394.0.html
So, not worth considering. 840M is minimum what one should look at if gaming is concerned.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2015)

Inspiron 15 3000 series has a model with 840M
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## sameermanas (Feb 21, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Inspiron 15 3000 series has a model with 840M
> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System



Is this particular model available in Amazon or Flipkart ?
I've never used this CompuIndia website before. 

 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]: Is it possible to change a Graphic card for a laptop/notebook in future ? If any future model has good performance than the one equipped with the laptop, can we switch it or will it cause any issues ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2015)

sameermanas said:


> Is this particular model available in Amazon or Flipkart ?
> I've never used this CompuIndia website before.
> 
> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]: Is it possible to change a Graphic card for a laptop/notebook in future ? If any future model has good performance than the one equipped with the laptop, can we switch it or will it cause any issues ?


Seems that particular model isn't available in FK/Amazon.

And no, you cannot switch your Graphic card of your Laptop later.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 21, 2015)

buy in meatspace at a retailer?
You might also get goodies, a laptop bag, a headset and a Rs. 1000 shopping voucher at Jabong


----------



## sameermanas (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Thank you very much for your inputs. My bro has decided to take the Lenovo Flex 2. We have a AMD 6 core processor based PC at home, so we'll use it for gaming.

He became a Windows 8 fan boy and he is demanding touch screen. In the Lenovo website the Flex 2 has two models. The main difference is FHD display and the front cam. Kindly take time to let us know which one of these two is better. These are the links:

IdeaPad Flex 2-14(Smoky Grey) - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store

Lenovo Flex 2-14 | Ideapad Laptop | Lenovo India | The DO Store

What is the difference between Smoky Grey and just Grey for these two laptops? Both pics are the same in website.

Btw, I believe Amazon or Flipkart will reduce the price than DoStore, so tell me which of these better and tell the correct FK or Amazon product code/link.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2015)

sameermanas said:


> Is this particular model available in Amazon or Flipkart ?
> I've never used this CompuIndia website before.
> 
> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]: Is it possible to change a Graphic card for a laptop/notebook in future ? If any future model has good performance than the one equipped with the laptop, can we switch it or will it cause any issues ?



Its possible, but not in your budget.


----------



## sameermanas (Feb 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Its possible, but not in your budget.



I mean in a year or so. Not now exactly. If I put say 10K~15K, can we expand the laptop graphics card.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2015)

sameermanas said:


> I mean in a year or so. Not now exactly. If I put say 10K~15K, can we expand the laptop graphics card.



You'll have to spend ~80k upfront for a laptop like XOTIC PC | Sager NP8258 (Clevo P157SM-A) - 15.6" Gaming Laptop and then upto another 40k if you want to upgrade it upto Quadro K3100M.

That's why I said not in your budget. Laptops in your budget (or rather all in India) can't be upgraded the way you're intending them to. 

Touchscreen in a laptop is cumbersome. You'll enjoy it maybe a week or two and then you'll be stuck with a fancy touchscreen laptop having a lower powered graphics card. 

IMHO forget the touchscreen, get the lenovo Z50 with 840M instead.
This one:

Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-429607) Rs.53888 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Z50 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph) (59-429607) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

For starters touch screen and gaming do not go well together. They are generally low powered graphic card based laptops. Better try to get z50 with 840m or try to avoid gaming on laptop.


----------



## sameermanas (Feb 21, 2015)

Can someone shed some light on this laptop as well

HP Envy 15-k004TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1) (J2C49PA) Rs.61420 Price in India - Buy HP Envy 15-k004TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1) (J2C49PA) SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com

I don't understand why it is more pricey than Lenovo z50 for same kind of processor and graphics. Is the extra cost just for the design ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2015)

sameermanas said:


> Can someone shed some light on this laptop as well
> 
> HP Envy 15-k004TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1) (J2C49PA) Rs.61420 Price in India - Buy HP Envy 15-k004TX Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1) (J2C49PA) SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com
> 
> I don't understand why it is more pricey than Lenovo z50 for same kind of processor and graphics. Is the extra cost just for the design ?



Company decides the pricing, so they decided it to be more than 60k for HD screen compared to the FHD in Z50 and backlit keyboard. The extra cost isn't justified for that keyboard alone.


----------



## sameermanas (Feb 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Company decides the pricing, so they decided it to be more than 60k for HD screen compared to the FHD in Z50 and backlit keyboard.



This is the one with 840M graphics right ?
How do we know if all Ci5 processors are same or not ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2015)

sameermanas said:


> This is the one with 840M graphics right ?
> How do we know if all Ci5 processors are same or not ?


yeah, 840M but HD screen only for 60k 
Look at the exact model no of the processor

This one has i5 4210U same as in Z50.


----------



## Minion (Feb 21, 2015)

To be honest we Indians don't have access to good laptops either we have to compromise on GPU or Display quality or weight this is what most laptop manufactures are doing.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

^^That is the problem which I realized when I first started my hunt for my first laptop. I ended up waiting and hence buying y510p but still I added some modifications to get it working as per my requirements.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 22, 2015)

Minion said:


> To be honest we Indians don't have access to good laptops either we have to compromise on GPU or Display quality or weight this is what most laptop manufactures are doing.


Absolutely, True to our knowledge and experience.
If we don't want to compromise on the specs.,quality or build,then we are definite to adjust/compromise on money/budget,the most important aspect of all.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 22, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Absolutely, True to our knowledge and experience.
> If we don't want to compromise on the specs.,quality or build,then we are definite to adjust/compromise on money/budget,the most important aspect of all.



Even with awesome budget you will be ending up with a less than desirable purchase.


----------



## vito scalleta (Feb 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> ^^That is the problem which I realized when I first started my hunt for my first laptop. I ended up waiting and hence buying y510p but still I added some modifications to get it working as per my requirements.





had to do the same thing but couldnt get the sli gpu though. 
the sorry state of indian gamers.


----------



## Minion (Feb 23, 2015)

sameermanas said:


> This is the one with 840M graphics right ?
> How do we know if all Ci5 processors are same or not ?


You can go for this
Buy HP Pavilion 15-p077tx 15.6-inch Laptop (Core i5 4210U/8GB/1TB/Windows 8.1, 64Bit/NVIDIA GeForce GT 840M graphic card/with Laptop Bag), Snow White Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> had to do the same thing but couldnt get the sli gpu though.
> the sorry state of indian gamers.



Getting the SLi is a through pain if you do not have a relative in US or Canada.


----------

